# Anyone interested in a Stealth Pro Fisha 525



## Filthmonger (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys recently picked up a new Pro Fisha from Australian Kayak Specialists. After taking it for a few paddles an old back injury has reared its ugly head. I cant paddle without constant cramps in my lower back. Im in the sydney are and the yak comes with a carbon fibre Endure paddle RRP 315.

The yak is next to brand new guys so im open to offers.

Would also swap for a current model Hobie Outback


----------



## Filthmonger (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section btw.


----------



## Aussiefinatic (Jul 22, 2013)

How much are you looking at for it unless it comes with the $315 paddle I think not


----------



## Gad (Jan 14, 2010)

quote {and the yak comes with a carbon fibre Endure paddle RRP 315.} 


Aussiefinatic said:


> ..................unless it comes with the $315 paddle I think not


duh


----------

